# What plant is this please?



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Just got them with a few other plants, they were basically tag a longs with bigger plants I purchased. Was wondering if anyone could help me I'd these. Thanks!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Frobit


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks like water lettuce (Pistia stratiotes). Some people say this is a dwarf form, others argue that the dwarfing is artificial and in response to the comparatively poor lighting it receives in an aquarium environment, and it will achieve full size if grown outdoors. Having never grown it myself, I can't say for certain, but my inclination is to agree with the latter group.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I agree with asukawashere. The dwarfish Pistia stratiotes can be distinguished from frogbit by hairy leaf surface with "lotus effect" and many fine branches on the roots.

As for the topic of different Pistias: from my experience with Pistia in the botanical garden Goettingen, I mean:
- different forms of P. stratiotes (with differences when grown under the same conditions) do exist. There's e.g. a form with very inflated petiole / lower blade part.
- In the Victoria greenhouse of the bot. garden Goettingen once masses of dwarfish Pistia from a pet shop grew in the heated greenhouse basin during the dark winter months (without additional lighting), looking as in the pic above. In the summer in nutrient-rich water they got much bigger, but not as huge as another "normal" Pistia from the pond plant trade.
- The latter huge Pistia and the above mentioned one with inflated petioles didn't develop such tiny plants like the pet shop Pistia under low light in the winter, but tended to decay then.

But I didn't really document what I've seen. If someone has the equipment, I'd suggest to make systematic culture experiments with seemingly different Pistias to test the matter.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds like a perfectly reasonable explanation to me  They actually only removed P. stratiotes from my state's ban list a little over a year ago, thus my utter lack of experience with growing it. I've seen it in pond stores in other states, so I know what it looks like, but that's about it!


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

I am not very experience with plants and such, but should I remove this plant? I have plant lighting 3,500k bulk I think I'll double check later. 

Also, if I took under pics, would that help? They are blocking the light from my swords and most of my swords are pretty much dead!


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

under side


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Also, where can I get some cheap root tabs. Look at this


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

You need to remove those floating plants every week if they fully block the light from the plants below the water surface. Otherwise, you'll get rotten plants underneath.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the headsup!


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

By the way, I have just noticed that the swords have holes on the leaves. Normally this indicates insufficient iron. Try to unblock the light first but if the leaves continue to have holes, you may consider adding some iron.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Will it effect my fish at all? I have iron liquid


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

this is what I have.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the product you have attached. Did you buy it at LFS? If it's purchased at LFS, it should be safe for your fishes. I normally use Seachem's Iron. You can try ADA's iron that can be slotted into the substrate like root tab as well. Be careful not to overdose iron though because it may lead to algae bloom.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes at my local fish store. My buddy works there an he gave it to me. Idk here to buy root tabs (fertilizer and iron tablets maybe co2 tablets?)


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Why don't you try it and see whether it works? Keep an eye on the fishes especially when you're trying something you're unfamiliar with. After that observe the tank's condition, such as looking out for algae, dead plants, etc

co2 tablets - I personally think this is a gimmick. In my country it's more expensive to use these tablets than using the CO2 cylinder in the long run + the tablets are not effective.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Got cha. Be trying the liquid nothing good yet but ill keep dosing


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Other plants are doing great but my swords just won't give. I'm gonna do a clean up this weekend take out all the dead plants and try that way. Also, I'm gonna try and trade off those floating plants for a plant I actually do want


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Use some osomocote for your swords.. 
They are root feeders


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok so I completely want to get rid of the floating plans. I have been putting them in my 20g tank with my crayfish and toad and the crayfish seem to enjoy eating them. So I think they will not be a problem soon lol.


----------

